# Oil Rig Shot



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

Oil rig is in Belfast, so thought I would get a photo or two, any constructive criticism? 
Many thanks


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks really noisy and a bit soft. Have you per chance took it hand held and had to crank up the ISO to try and get a fast enough shutter speed?

Invest in a tripod and keep the ISO down and the camera rock steady for the shot :thumb:

I'd crop in a bit and maybe edit the shrubbery out of the bottom left too.

Cropped


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I stood bye a Ship being built in the mid 70's there in that very dock..SS Leonia one of the last supertankers for Shell


----------

